# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Preparation of timber sleepers for painting

## Tubby2

Gday all, 
I've just finished my sleeper retaining wall and next up is to paint it.
There's mud and cement all over the thing and I was wondering what the best way to clean it would be and do I need to do anything else to 'prepare' the timber for painting. 
It's all just treated pine thats a bit rough around the edges. 
Should  I spray it on? roll it or brush it on? do I need to undercoat it? 
Whats your thoughts? 
Cheers 
Oh and bye the way I'm doing this to sell the place so it doesnt have to super long wearing, just be able to look good for a few months.

----------


## Blu_Rock

I'd use a wire brush to clean off the mud and cement and then rinse of the excess, either with a pressure cleaner (if you have one) or a hose with a spray attached. You might want to consider tidying up the sleepers using a surform rasp (available in any decent hardware store... the cheap 65mm one works a treat) to quicly chamfer the edges. Let it dry right out and then brush on Solarguard, it's self-priming and does not require an undercoat. It will last for many years.

----------


## Tubby2

Thanks Blu Rock,
Will give a lick of paint this weekend. 
Cheers

----------

